

Is Wi-Fi making your child ill? - _mgr
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/lifestyle/news/article.cfm?c_id=6&objectid=11448678

======
dalke
No, it does not.

Quoting from the article "As yet there is still no scientific proof that
relates these diseases to radiation"

There have been attempts to make connections between EM and various sorts of
illnesses since at least the 1980s, including from power lines, cell phones,
radar guns, and now Wi-Fi. None have found links of the sort described
(causing headaches, overly tired, rashes on legs, etc.)

Given the people who work on high tension power lines, and broadcast
transmitters in the 10,000+ W power range, there should be strong
epidemiological evidence.

That's not to say the symptoms aren't real. But they could be due to reactions
to unidentified chemicals at the school.

> Now Jessica is home-schooled, much to her frustration, because symptoms
> resurface when she's exposed to Wi-Fi.

This has not been replicated in a double-blind test. If it were, it would be
amazing, and open up some interesting new science. Such a test would be easy
to run.

> RF is currently classified by the International Agency for Research on
> Cancer (IARC) as a Group 2B carcinogen, which means it is a possible cause
> of cancer in humans

Also on that list? Coffee, pickled vegetables, nickel, and gasoline, as well
as working with carpentry and joinery, and in the textile manufacturing
industry, and the perineal use of talcum powder. See
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_IARC_Group_2B_carcinoge...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_IARC_Group_2B_carcinogens)

------
_mgr
"Peter Griffin, manager of the Science Media Centre, and former New Zealand
Herald technology editor responds to recent claims about the safety of Wi-Fi
and modern electronics."

[http://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/news/article.cfm?c_id=3&o...](http://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/news/article.cfm?c_id=3&objectid=11449216)

